# Just increased Zoloft dose and feeling worse than before...is this normal?



## Genoire (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,


I'm hoping to get some advice, because I've been feeling kind of hopeless these last few days. 


I've been taking Zoloft 75mg for four weeks and was feeling a lot better than when I started, but not as well as I would have liked. So, I increased my dose to 100mg four days ago, and now I feel like I'm back to square one...increased anxiety/depression.


I'm feeling really discouraged. I'm hoping this is normal due to the increased dose and not just a relapse. Has anyone else experienced similar symptoms after a dose increase. And if so, how long did it last?


Thank you much


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Genoire said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping to get some advice, because I've been feeling kind of hopeless these last few days.
> 
> ...


This is very normal.

Please refer to this article from the British Journal of Psychiatry.

http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/195/3/211


----------



## rossyarch (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm just gonna break it down to you as quick as possible.

I'm on zoloft right now (50mg)... the first 3 weeks or so were HELL and I'm not even talking side effects. I had about 3 breakdowns into tears and even a few "whats the point of life" thoughts.

Went to the doc on day 21, told him how I was feeling. He gave me the option to either stick it out or increase my dosage to 100mg. I decided to give it 3 more weeks.

THE DAY AFTER I was almost like the polar opposite, not 100% but I definitely felt better. The day after that, well lets just say that I haven't felt this good since my teen years (I'm now 20). Man its crazy how it actually works!

I feel as though I need to write a post cuz I spent hours a day looking for "success stories" and reassurance but all I seemed to see was more bad than good. I tell you why, when your feeling back to yourself or better, this doesn't even cross ur mind. You just want to get out into the world and do all the things that you couldn't before etc. THATS WHY u hardy see success stories lol I see this now. I probably never will do a forum post cuz it seems effort now.

Give it time man. I went from near suicidal thoughts one day to feeling on top of the world the next on 50mg.

U can do it x:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## rossyarch (Jun 21, 2015)

another thing is. people with social anxiety and related illnesses will analyse the **** out of everything. I know first hand. As hard as it is just try and chill out. I pretty much locked myself in my room and just playing bloodborne all day during the 3 weeks of hell. My mum was understanding and gave me space. try not to read into all these articles etc. just relax, remember to eat, sleep when u feel like ya need to. get a bit of fresh air etc.

let me know how ya do


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I've worked my way up from 25 mg to now 200 mg, and it sucks every time but after about 4-6 weeks it's uphill.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd say it's normal. Increased anxiety is a common side effect in the early stages of SSRI treatment (or increasing a dose). I'm not too sure about depression though. Just try and wait it out. You'll probably feel better in a few days. Your body just has to get used to the increased dose, or new medication in its system.


----------



## rossyarch (Jun 21, 2015)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> I've worked my way up from 25 mg to now 200 mg, and it sucks every time but after about 4-6 weeks it's uphill.


i know everyones different but why 200mg already?? how long did u take to up to that dosage


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

rossyarch said:


> i know everyones different but why 200mg already?? how long did u take to up to that dosage


It was over a long period of time, no set timeframe.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It takes time for your body to adjust to it. Increased anxiety is normal when taking SSRIs. It usually goes away in a few weeks. Good Luck.


----------



## Genoire (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you so much guys! It's so nice to not feel so alone.   I'm on day 11 of my increased dose and feeling a teeny tiny bit better each day. Less depressed for sure. I generally feel better in the evenings than the mornings, but I'm just dealing with each day as it comes.


Thanks again!!!


----------

